
Ask HN: Long daily commutes How do you spend your time? - yyyuuu
Hello,<p>I have a daily commute of around four hours. I generally travel through metro, so I am virtually all by myself for around four hours every day. I planned to use this time in a constructive way and I have decided to catch up on the long list of books that I have always wanted to read.<p>What do you do with your free time on long commutes to office?
======
ecspike
When I had an ultra long commute mostly on commuter rail, I used the time for
writing, blogging, and listening to podcasts.

